# Paph. Maudiae Vinicolor 'Black Jack'



## eds (May 7, 2019)




----------



## Ozpaph (May 7, 2019)

Stunning colour.
A Maudiae hybrid I assume.


----------



## orchid527 (May 7, 2019)

Very nice. This is what I'm always hoping for when I buy a vini seedling or flask, but they are never as nice. Mike


----------



## eds (May 7, 2019)

Thanks guys. 

Yes it's a Maudiae, Ozpaph. 

Mike, it was an eBay purchase that is exactly as it was pictured so that's a bonus!


----------



## tomkalina (May 7, 2019)

Better than most of the more modern vini's you'll find today. Very nice!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 7, 2019)

This cannot be straight Maudiea, lawrenceanum x callosum. 
The leaves, flower (shape, color, dorsal color and patterns, the staminode, petals and everything) indicate that this has charlesworthii mixed in its genetic make up. 
Very pretty!


----------



## gego (May 7, 2019)

Nice. Maybe some light on the DS to show the texture.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 7, 2019)

It is a charlesworthii hybrid for the reasons Happypaphy7 indicates. That's why I commented.
Can you show the label, please?


----------



## eds (May 8, 2019)

The label just says Paphiopedilum Black Jack. Orchid Roots has Black Jack listed as a Maudiae Vinicolor and the photo on there is a pretty good match.



gego said:


> Nice. Maybe some light on the DS to show the texture.



Does DS mean dorsal septum? If so, happy to post a better lit photo of that this evening (UK time!). There is faint striping so a charlesworthii involvement wouldn't surprise me too much. 

This name of orchid is offered by a few sellers over here and it's not expensive (this was about £15 flowering size) so some nursery is cranking them out.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 8, 2019)

so the only 'maudiae type' "Black Jack" is Paph. Hsinying Black Jack (Paph. Black Cherry x Paph. Laser). It could be that, a complex Maudiae type. But it does look to have charlesworthii in it.
I think they are selling vinicoloured Maudiae type flowers ie not pure Maudiaes.


----------



## JRO (May 8, 2019)

Possibly P. charlesworthii x P. Maudiae vinicolor which is actually P. Schaetzchen. In Google you can find a lot of sites(mostly european) calling this type of cross P. Black Jack and they are clearly charlesworthii x vinicolor crosses. The Black Jack seems to be more of a catchy generic promotional name.


----------



## eds (May 9, 2019)

Sorry for the slight delay but here are some more photos. I've shot these with flash and some in daylight and flash so quite over-exposed to show some underlying features.
Can certainly see traits that could be Charlesworthii.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 9, 2019)

Yep, Charlie hybrid with those last pics


----------



## Ozpaph (May 9, 2019)

good flower.
NOID, unfortunately.


----------



## blondie (May 10, 2019)

Fantastic colour congrats


----------



## Greenpaph (May 10, 2019)

Super Vinci!


----------



## GuRu (May 12, 2019)

The colour of this flower is extraordinary, very impressive.


----------

